# Serving spooler



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Here is a spooling tool I made. I use braided spectra fishing line a lot on my strings and wanted a better way to transfer to jig spools.

I have just under $42 into it and am very pleased at how well it works.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Spool holder $8.45

Sewing machine Motor w/foot pedal $26.95

Shaft coupler $5.99


Everything was purchased via eBay and I put it together in about an hour total.


----------



## ozarksbuckslaye (Jul 24, 2008)

Looks good man. I use the same string for serving my bowstrings. Good stuff and lots cheaper. Having a way to spool it onto a smaller severing spool like you got there is a brilliant idea! :cheers:


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Great idea. I made an adapter that attaches an empty spool to my cordless drill and wind them that way. Works great but I do like your way. What pound line are you using? Also do you use the braided fishing line for those tough areas on buss cables? I bought a spool to try but I am hesitant. Thanks


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

lunghit said:


> Great idea. I made an adapter that attaches an empty spool to my cordless drill and wind them that way. Works great but I do like your way. What pound line are you using? Also do you use the braided fishing line for those tough areas on buss cables? I bought a spool to try but I am hesitant. Thanks


60# for my end servings and 80#, 90# for my centers. I've been using it for everything. Building my own strings affords me the option to do so. I don't own any bows that are particularly tough on serving. I haven't had any troubles yet, but if I do, I will use Halo, Bullwhip or Majesty where it's needed. I'd like to try some Fusion too... it makes these "premium" materials go much further.

I'd say give it a shot. You'll know you've got a problem prior to cutting strands or anything catastrophic like that. If your bow doesn't like it, re-serve it. I like to tinker so figuring out what works for my bows doesn't bother me too much.

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## Tunaboy (Oct 3, 2004)

So are the spool holder and coupler standard items that can be found on eBay? Where would I look to find these items?


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

Tunaboy said:


> So are the spool holder and coupler standard items that can be found on eBay? Where would I look to find these items?


Yep, sure are.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/390400909904?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

http://www.ebay.com/itm/251654349046?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT

I will say, the spool in the picture is a 1,000m spool of 60#... it's a little tight for this stand. I have a question into the seller, if the 500m spools are narrower, I'll order them a bit smaller from now on.


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

I like the spooler, good idea, been using the cordless drill. I use 60# Chinese Spider line and love it. Got it on ebay, does the job for a reasonable price.


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

when you buy these spools of fishing line do you get the ones from china? how long does it take to get them?


redyak3 said:


> I like the spooler, good idea, been using the cordless drill. I use 60# Chinese Spider line and love it. Got it on ebay, does the job for a reasonable price.


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

PowerLineman83 said:


> Here is a spooling tool I made. I use braided spectra fishing line a lot on my strings and wanted a better way to transfer to jig spools.
> 
> I have just under $42 into it and am very pleased at how well it works.
> 
> ...



Nice job, I did the same with a bunch of old stuff I had around the house. Works so well make spoolin easy and fast.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

BowStringDepot said:


> Nice job, I did the same with a bunch of old stuff I had around the house. Works so well make spoolin easy and fast.
> 
> View attachment 2119784


Ooohhhh, I like the guide!! I need to do something similar.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I have been looking all over for that sewing machine motor I had. Thanks for sharing


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

here is mine. I don't need to do enough spools that I have made a power drive, but perhaps one day.


----------



## JMASavage (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice, may have to look in to the fishing line. What is the diameter of the 60 lb line and how long did it take to receive it?


----------



## redyak3 (Nov 5, 2011)

The orange spool pictured above is .40 mm or 0.0157, using a mm to inches I found on Google. IIRC, @ week and a half from China. Not too bad considering the price and distance.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Any good reference for fishing line brands, material, diameter?


----------



## ARKANSAS ARCHER (Apr 22, 2004)

Nice!


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

caspian said:


> here is mine. I don't need to do enough spools that I have made a power drive, but perhaps one day.


Who said cams are for just compounds, thinking out of the box.


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

skynight said:


> Any good reference for fishing line brands, material, diameter?


This is what I use for my end servings. I just use a millimeter to inches conversion to get the diameter I'm after... that translates to a weight rating for fishing line.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/35093913571...49&var=620196397008&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

skynight said:


> Any good reference for fishing line brands, material, diameter?


this stuff seems to do the job very well: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjAwWDYwMA==/z/~hAAAMXQkN1RzryA/$T2eC16VHJG!FFmq3tTnLBRzry!,3ZQ~~60_35.JPG

this is the seller you want: http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/agepochfishing-uk

here's a table I have compiled of test weight to diameter.

Test	Diameter (in)
10 0.006
20 0.008
30 0.010
40 0.013
50 0.014
60 0.016
70 0.017
80 0.019
90 0.020
100 0.022


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

Hey, thanks for the info.


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

now if you could rig the spool to one of these some how you could get the string all nice
and neat on the spool


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

acer-m14 said:


> now if you could rig the spool to one of these some how you could get the string all nice
> and neat on the spool


Yes sir!!! If I come up with an automated level wind, I'll let you know. It won't be too hard, I just have to get a hold of a bait caster that I don't mind chopping up. You could rig a pulley where the wind up handle is then use some sort of belt to go to a motor, like the sewing machine motor. The trick will be getting the gear reduction correct. The sewing machine motor spins plenty fast now, I'd love to slow it WAY down. It's only saving grace in the current setup is the rheostat pedal.

Great, now I'm off to eBay to look for a cheap bait caster!!


----------



## BowBaker1640 (Aug 6, 2010)

PowerLineman83 said:


> Yes sir!!! If I come up with an automated level wind, I'll let you know. It won't be too hard, I just have to get a hold of a bait caster that I don't mind chopping up. You could rig a pulley where the wind up handle is then use some sort of belt to go to a motor, like the sewing machine motor. The trick will be getting the gear reduction correct. The sewing machine motor spins plenty fast now, I'd love to slow it WAY down. It's only saving grace in the current setup is the rheostat pedal.
> 
> Great, now I'm off to eBay to look for a cheap bait caster!!


just remember if you want to use the level wind from a fishing reel you will need to synchronize it to the width of the spool you are filling


----------



## PowerLineman83 (Nov 15, 2009)

BowBaker1640 said:


> just remember if you want to use the level wind from a fishing reel you will need to synchronize it to the width of the spool you are filling


I agree, that will be the trick. It doesn't work too bad without it. It would just be neat to make it more automated.... Consistency is what I'm after.


----------



## acer-m14 (Aug 24, 2014)

been thinking more on this ... go grab the kids ( or neighbors kid if u dont have one ) 15 speed mtn bike lol
rip off the gears and chain and then mount up to the sewing machine motor . theres a simple ( not pretty ) lol
15 speed gear reduction for ya lol


----------



## Hawkins305 (Dec 22, 2007)

tag for later read.


----------



## 5spotkiller (Feb 25, 2013)

Tag


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

caspian said:


> this stuff seems to do the job very well: http://i.ebayimg.com/00/s/NjAwWDYwMA==/z/~hAAAMXQkN1RzryA/$T2eC16VHJG!FFmq3tTnLBRzry!,3ZQ~~60_35.JPG
> 
> this is the seller you want: http://www.ebay.com.au/usr/agepochfishing-uk
> 
> ...


This list is what you calculated based on the numbers given by the seller? I wouldn't trust that, fishing lines are alway much thicker than advertised, especially if they are not 100% round. Or do you find this list to be accurate going by the diameters you've ordered and comparing it with regular bcy serving.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Which brands of fishing line are round. The spider wire that I have looked at is almost flat. I would like to use the fishing line but not if it is not round.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

julle said:


> This list is what you calculated based on the numbers given by the seller? I wouldn't trust that, fishing lines are alway much thicker than advertised, especially if they are not 100% round. Or do you find this list to be accurate going by the diameters you've ordered and comparing it with regular bcy serving.



This is true. I'm not sure which material was listed in that quote. I bought the extreme spectra 8 braid 50# which was advertised as .014. It was noticeably larger in diameter than .014 Halo I had on hand. I then bought the 40# which appears to be the same diameter as the halo (.014).
I've bought the 50#, 40#, 15# and 10# 8 braid chinese extreme spectra fishing line. The 40# is same diameter as .014 halo, but much slicker feeling. The white goes on slightly cloudier than halo but becomes completely clear with little jon clarifier. The 10# makes a beautiful, almost invisible loop serving but it is not durable enough. I had a couple fail after some use. The 15# works very well so far for loop serving and looks great.


----------



## KDublya1 (Oct 6, 2014)

Do you buy the bulk line on ebay as well?


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

I bought on ebay.


----------



## julle (Mar 1, 2009)

skynight said:


> This is true. I'm not sure which material was listed in that quote. I bought the extreme spectra 8 braid 50# which was advertised as .014. It was noticeably larger in diameter than .014 Halo I had on hand. I then bought the 40# which appears to be the same diameter as the halo (.014).
> I've bought the 50#, 40#, 15# and 10# 8 braid chinese extreme spectra fishing line. The 40# is same diameter as .014 halo, but much slicker feeling. The white goes on slightly cloudier than halo but becomes completely clear with little jon clarifier. The 10# makes a beautiful, almost invisible loop serving but it is not durable enough. I had a couple fail after some use. The 15# works very well so far for loop serving and looks great.


If you want something that is virtually the same as halo get the 8ply lines, they are rounder and much smoother. They are a bit more expensive though.

I'm still looking for a 0.021 replacement, I have some 60LB which is a tad to thin, does anyone know if 70LB is the same as 0.021 or should i get the 80 lb. The chart says 90+LB, but I think that will be to thick...


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

julle said:


> This list is what you calculated based on the numbers given by the seller? I wouldn't trust that, fishing lines are alway much thicker than advertised, especially if they are not 100% round. Or do you find this list to be accurate going by the diameters you've ordered and comparing it with regular bcy serving.


it's a guide. it's difficult to measure serving diameter effectively, because you can't put the same tension on it with calipers every time, also the effective diameter changes depending on the tension you put on the serving itself. that latter factor also isn't the same between fishing line and serving, or when you go between twisted and braided construction.

after more experience, 30lb seems to perform equivalent to .008 *in the manner I'm using it*, and 40lb with .012". the latter is a bit marginal for shallow cam tracks for me on 24-26 strands of X. it shoots in OK but just doesn't give me confidence initially. 30lb is a better option.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

julle said:


> If you want something that is virtually the same as halo get the 8ply lines, they are rounder and much smoother. They are a bit more expensive though.
> 
> I'm still looking for a 0.021 replacement, I have some 60LB which is a tad to thin, does anyone know if 70LB is the same as 0.021 or should i get the 80 lb. The chart says 90+LB, but I think that will be to thick...


8 ply/braid is all I've tried. Haven't tried the four.


----------



## broncokid95 (Aug 2, 2015)

nice


----------



## Darton'em (May 15, 2014)

Tag


----------

